# Pompano Jigs



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Anyone know a good source for nice, hand-tied Pompano jigs who will ship to Va?
I looked around on Goggle a bit, but all I found were big box kinds of places.
Thought I would see if they would owrk up in our Northern waters, since it looks like you guys use them around piers and jettys in rough water.
Thanks in advance,
TjB


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

http://gbtackle.com/lures/Custom_Pompano_Cobia_jigs.htm


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks,
I found that one and the pics were a bit confusing.
Are the Pomp jigs in the second picture the ones in the back? 
Because the ones in the front do not look like the jigs that i see described as the classic pompano jigs that you fellers use down there.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I called them and they werre indeed the ones in the back row of that pic.
Got some heading my way...
Thanks!
TjB


----------



## rzh1999 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Better pompano rigs*

The jigs you ordered are not the best for pompano they are just common knock offs. If you are still interested in pompano jigs email me and I can show you pictures of tandem rigs our company makes. They are $2ea + shipping.
Good luck Bill


----------



## bigbear607 (Nov 29, 2007)

do a search for DOC GOOFY JIGS.


----------



## bigbear607 (Nov 29, 2007)

they have their own website.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

If you are referring to the Doc's Goofy Jigs, I already have some of those, (or their close cousin) and I wanted to try out some of a different type that seemed to catch fish down your way.
I ended up catching fish on both types on Hatteras, although the non-Goofy jigs actually produced more Pompano than the Goofy.
Neither really did all that well in the Hatteras surf. I just don't think it is the right type of surf for trying to fish with jigs for them up here.
But both are always good for killing time when nothing seems interested in fleas and shrimp...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I fish for Pompano with jigs only. I use 4 colors; white, yellow, chartreuse and hot pink.

I use bucktail only to make them; again in variations of these four colors. Sometimes an 'albino' jig with white head and white skirt works well. I do vary the weight somewhat depending on current. I will go down to 1/8 oz up to 1/2 oz. They are tied on 1/0 hooks.

I make the tails sparse and cut them short ; just beyond the hook bend. Some jigs have too much hair.

Fish them by letting them go to the bottom then retrieve in short hops across the bottom. Hold on! because I've caught some hefty ones. as well as other species like a 50# Black Drum! C2


----------

